# Rearranged Priorities



## Leann (Dec 20, 2021)

Something has been changing with me, little by little. I wish it had happened when I was younger but I guess I had many lessons to learn before I got to this point. I have no interest in spending money on anything other than essentials. Through the grace of God, I have all that I need. I look back on all of the money I wasted on meaningless things, some of which I still own but the majority long gone, taking space in landfills or hopefully, still being used by someone else.

A few months ago I was diagnosed with cancer. It's treatable but incurable. I've undergone initial treatments and I feel well. So PLEASE do not feel sorry for me at all. There are millions upon millions of people who need our sympathy and prayers so much more. 

The cancer diagnosis made me realize how blessed I've been. And as I took stock of my life, I realized that I have received more than I have given. I've known that long before now and can't imagine wanting anything more than what I have. I've canceled consumerism. I'd still like to travel again but that's a consideration for the future. 

My priorities have been rearranged forever. And I couldn't be happier because I feel such peace.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 20, 2021)

You post is so inspirational, Leann.  It seems that it often takes a life-changing event to make us realize how well off we are.  I'm glad you have reached that place, and I wish you only the best in your upcoming treatments.  I hope the rest of your life is long so you can continue to appreciate all that you have.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 20, 2021)

How wonderful that you are embracing what's truly important and that your treatment is going well. I hope you'll get the chance to travel as much as you want in the not so distant future.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 21, 2021)

Leann said:


> Something has been changing with me, little by little. I wish it had happened when I was younger but I guess I had many lessons to learn before I got to this point. I have no interest in spending money on anything other than essentials. Through the grace of God, I have all that I need. I look back on all of the money I wasted on meaningless things, some of which I still own but the majority long gone, taking space in landfills or hopefully, still being used by someone else.
> 
> A few months ago I was diagnosed with cancer. It's treatable but incurable. I've undergone initial treatments and I feel well. So PLEASE do not feel sorry for me at all. There are millions upon millions of people who need our sympathy and prayers so much more.
> 
> ...


I'm 74 now with the next one coming soon. I sometimes look at YouTube to see who's still living amongst the celebrities, the ones we've grown up with so to speak, and I get joy from seeing that many of them are still kicking or who lived to be 90+ before they croaked, particularly the ones who were overweight, heavy drinkers, drug-takers & smokers and I think to my relatively healthier self, *"You're going to be alright!"* So, can I ask your age, Leann and if you feel you're reaching the age where we all must leave anyway? I hope that's not an impertinent question and I don't mean it to be. It's just that I want to leave this earth knowing that I gave it a good shot and I can only do that by gaging myself with my fellow earthlings. Don't get me wrong, I don't want to live forever but I would like to eventually feel worthy of a "good" death.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 21, 2021)

@Leann, I admire your grace and strength


----------



## Tabby Ann (Dec 21, 2021)

Leann said:


> My priorities have been rearranged forever. And I couldn't be happier because I feel such peace.


I enjoyed your post and feel the same way. When I downsized to a smaller house I realized how much unnecessary stuff I had collected and needed to get rid of.  Then, after a heart attack, I lost all interest in consumerism and now only buy the essential material things and am more interested in mental qualities. However, I don't find many other people with the same attitude. They are still obsessed with materialism and try to draw me back in by telling me all the things I should buy, which are by and large unnecessary. I've tried to craft some polite responses to explain that my priorities have changed and I no longer want clutter and non-essential items around. I enjoy the simplified life.


----------



## Leann (Jan 28, 2022)

Thank you, everyone, for your kind responses.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2022)

Leann said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your kind responses.


How are you feeling Leann?


----------



## Leann (Jan 31, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> How are you feeling Leann?


@RadishRose thank you for asking. I'm feeling really well. I get tired now and then but I think that is much a factor of just getting older as it is with the after effects of the treatment.


----------



## Leann (Jan 31, 2022)

Verisure said:


> I'm 74 now with the next one coming soon. I sometimes look at YouTube to see who's still living amongst the celebrities, the ones we've grown up with so to speak, and I get joy from seeing that many of them are still kicking or who lived to be 90+ before they croaked, particularly the ones who were overweight, heavy drinkers, drug-takers & smokers and I think to my relatively healthier self, *"You're going to be alright!"* So, can I ask your age, Leann and if you feel you're reaching the age where we all must leave anyway? I hope that's not an impertinent question and I don't mean it to be. It's just that I want to leave this earth knowing that I gave it a good shot and I can only do that by gaging myself with my fellow earthlings. Don't get me wrong, I don't want to live forever but I would like to eventually feel worthy of a "good" death.


Not an impertinent question at all @Verisure. I'm 66 years old.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2022)

Leann said:


> @RadishRose thank you for asking. I'm feeling really well. I get tired now and then but I think that is much a factor of just getting older as it is with the after effects of the treatment.


I'm glad to know you're feeling well!


----------



## Leann (Jan 31, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> I enjoyed your post and feel the same way. When I downsized to a smaller house I realized how much unnecessary stuff I had collected and needed to get rid of.  Then, after a heart attack, I lost all interest in consumerism and now only buy the essential material things and am more interested in mental qualities. However, I don't find many other people with the same attitude. They are still obsessed with materialism and try to draw me back in by telling me all the things I should buy, which are by and large unnecessary. I've tried to craft some polite responses to explain that my priorities have changed and I no longer want clutter and non-essential items around. I enjoy the simplified life.


I hear you @Tabby Ann. The majority of the people in my life are still avid consumers and that's okay if that is what they want to do but I hope someday they realize that things are just things. I've told everyone in my circle of family and friends that I'm downsizing and if they really feel like they need to get me a gift for Christmas or my birthday that they do so in the form of a donation to their favorite charity. And if they don't have one, I give them a few of mine.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 1, 2022)

Leann stated, "--if they really feel like they need to get me a gift for Christmas or my birthday that they do so in the form of a donation to their favorite charity. And if they don't have one, I give them a few of mine."

That's a worthwhile and kindly wish, Leann.  Presently at 88 I wish that I had made that same comment within our family, back when I was your age.


----------



## Verisure (Feb 4, 2022)

Leann said:


> Not an impertinent question at all @Verisure. I'm 66 years old.


66? You're just a young 'un.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 3, 2022)

something has been changing inside me the last few years too.  ive noticed it in many ways.
like...my fav movie ill now edit. ill wonder why it was done that way vs this way.  whereas before
i just enjoyed the movie.  stupid stuff like that.
along with the covid years...something changed inside me.

i dont have that much stuff left and now as i look at it...as i ready a fire-go-bag...i think who will i give
this remaining stuff to?
i have horse equipment still, my saddle, my stuff....i have things id like to find new homes for and not sure
how to do that since im in a new area and dont know many here.

i dont know what to do with my favorite things.


----------

